#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Developments in Petroleum Science

## Azad

Developments in Petroleum Science

1. Collins - Geochemistry of Oilfield Waters (1975)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2. Fertl - Abnormal Formation Pressures (1976)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3. Szilas - Production and Transport of Oil and Gas (1975)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4. Conybeare - Geomorphology of Oil and Gas Fields in Sandstone Bodies (1976)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5. Yen - Oil Shale (1976)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6. Peaceman - Fundamentals of Numerical Reservoir Simulation (1977)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

7. Chilingarian - Bitumens, Asphalts and Tar Sands (1978)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

8.Dake - Fundamentals of Reservoir Engineering (1991)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

9. Magara - Compaction and Fluid Migration Practical Petroleum Geology (1978)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

10. Silvia - Deconvolution of geophysical time series in the exploration for oil & natural gas (1979)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

12. Van Golf-Racht - Fundamentals of fractured reservoir engineering (1982)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

13. Fayers - Enhanced Oil Recovery (1981)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

14. Fruend - Paraffin Products - Properties, Technologies, Applications (1982)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

15a. Serra - Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation - 1. The Acquisition of Logging Data (1984)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

16. Chapman - Petroleum Geology (1983)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

17a. Donaldson - Enhanced Oil Recovew, I - Fundamentals and Analyses (1985)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

17b. Donaldson - Enhanced Oil Recovew, I - Processes and Operations (1989)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

18b. Szilas - Production and Transport of Oil and Gas - - Gathering and Transportation (1986)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

19a. Chilingarian - Surface Operations in Petroleum Production, I (1986)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

19b. Chilingarian - Surface Operations in Petroleum Production, II(1989
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

20. Dikkers - Geology in Petroleum Production - A primer in production geology (1985)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

21. Ramirez - Application of Optimal Control Theory to Enhanced Oil Recovery (1987)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

22. Donaldson - Microbial enhanced oil recovery (1989)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

23. Hagoort - Fundamentals of Gas Reservoir Engineering (1988
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

24. Littmann - Polymer Flooding (1988)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

25. Baibakov - Thermal methods of petroleum production (1989)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

27. Da Prat - Well test analysis for fractured reservoir evaluation (1990)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

28. Nelson - Well Cementing (1990)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

29. Zimmerman - Compressibility of Sandstones (1991)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

30. Chilingarian - Carbonate reservoir characterization: a geologicengineering analysis, part I (1992)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

32. Bobok - Fluid Mechanics for Petroleum Engineers (1993)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

33. Fjaer - Petroleum related rock mechanics (1993)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

34. Economides - A practical companion to reservoir stimulation (1992)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

35. Verweij - Hydrocarbon migration systems analysis (1993)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

36. Dake - The Practice of Reservoir Engineering (2001)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

37. Somerton - Thermal properties and temperature-related behavior of rock/fluid systems (1992)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

38. Fertl - Studies in abnormal pressures (1994)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

39. Premuzic - Microbial enhancement of oil recovery (1993)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

40b. Yen - Asphaltenes and Asphalts 2 (2000)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

41. Chilingarian - Subsidence due to Fluid Withdrawal (1995)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

42. Rahman - Casing Design Theory and Practice (1995)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

43. Zemel - Tracers in the Oil Field (1995)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

44. Chilingarian - Carbonate Reservior Characterization: A Geologic - Engineering Analysis (1996)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

46. Jahn - Hydrocarbon Exploration & Production (1998)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

47. Danesh - PVT and Phase Behaviour Of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids (1998)


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

48. Kutasov - Applied Geothermics for Petroleum Engineers (1999)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

49. Fanchi - Integrated Flow Modeling (2000)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

50. Chilingarian - Origin and Prediction of Abnormal Formation Pressures (2002)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

51. Nikaravesh - Soft Computing and Intelligent Data Analysis in Oil Exploration  (2003)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

52. Chilingarian - Geology and Geochemistry of Oil and Gas (2005)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

53. Fjaer - Petroleum Related Rock Mechanics , 2nd Ed (2008)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

54. Falcone - Multiphase Flow Metering - Principles and Applications (2009)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

55. Jahn - Hydrocarbon Exploration & Production (2008)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

56 - Bellarby - Well Completion Design (2009)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

57. Pressure Transient Formation and Well Testing: Convolution, Deconvolution and Nonlinear Estimation 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Anyone have or have links to the Following ?

11. Chilingarian - Drilling & Drilling Fluids (1981)
15b. Serra - Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation - 2. The Interpretation of Logging Data (1986)
18a. Szilas - Production and Transport of Oil and Gas - Flow mechanics and production (1985)
26. Mader - Hydraulic proppant fracturing and gravel packing (1989)
31. Donaldson - Microbial enhancement of oil recovery (1991) ???
40a. Yen - Asphaltenes and Asphalts, 1 (1994)
45. Barker - Thermal Modeling of Petroleum Generation: Theory and Application (1996)
58. Energy Potential of the Russian Arctic Seas
59. Basin Evolution and Petroleum Prospectivity of the Continental Margins of India
60. Geophysics for Petroleum Engineers



Regards
AzadSee More: Developments in Petroleum Science

----------


## ALFRE01

WAUUUUU, THANKS FOR THAT GREAT CONTRIBUTION. tHIS IS THE BEST COLELCTION OF PETROLEUM BOOKS.

----------


## sami22

Dear Azad,

Thak you very much for your contribution, 
here is the link for Oil Shale book:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank You again

Best Regards

----------


## rodstring

AZAD Very good my friend!!! it's a great collection, Let me check my files to complete your collection. Thanks.

----------


## Azad

Thanks sami,

I have updated to include 5. Oil Shale.

Regards
Azad

----------


## sattarshnait

Thank you very much for this list of valuable books.

----------


## redflower

dear azad tanx for ur great ebook collection 
it is brilliant
here is the links for another 2 books in list

24. Littmann - Polymer Flooding (1988) - Available in Google Books
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

25. Baibakov - Thermal methods of petroleum production (1989)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

Thanks Redflower

I have updated the original post with links to Volumes 24 & 25.

Regards
Azad

----------


## Bang Gaol

Thanks very much. This is really a good collection. I'll try to find other requested books from my collection.

Regards

----------


## OBond

Well, does anybody find this one: 
_15b. Serra - Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation - 2. The Interpretation of Logging Data (1986)_
Me tried looking for it but with no result...

----------


## Azad

54. Falcone - Multiphase Flow Metering - Principles and Applications (2009)

Added to Original Post

Azad

----------


## juferoca68

Dear Azad

It seems to be that there is a problem to download the book:

35. Verweij - Hydrocarbon migration systems analysis (1993)


I tried many times and I recceived the following message

"seems like the file is not currently available on this server, contact support if this issue persists

HTTP/1.x 503 Service Unavailable"

Could you check it?

Thanks

juferoca68

----------


## Azad

juferoca68,

I don't know what happened, the file has gone missing. I have uploaded again. Original Post updated with new link.

35. VerWeij - Hydrocarbon Migration System Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



AzadSee More: Developments in Petroleum Science

----------


## tupac

Good evening Azad, nice collection and thanks very much for share it.
I'm not quite sure but I believe I can get *"15b. Serra - Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation - 2. The Interpretation of Logging Data (1986)"*, let me check tomorrow at work, if so let me know how to send it back to you.
One little open question, since a long time ago I'm trying to find *"Properties of reservoir rocks: core analysis, by Robert P. Monicard"* if ANYBODY can help me finding that book I will be sincerously gratefull.

With kind regards.
tupac

----------


## Azad

Hi Tupac,

I don't have the book you want. 

Please upload 15b. to a filw hosting site, such as **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and upload file, post link or send me a private message with link and I will post it here.

Kind Regards
Azad

----------


## geophysicien1

hi azad
 thank you for this interesting list boks please can you find in your bibliograhpy this book 'seismic migration'
thank you in advance

----------


## Azad

Dear juferoca68,

Book uploaded again - new link added.

Azad

----------


## greges2009

Thanks  Azad.

----------


## OICURMT!

file expired on file.it

42. Rahman - Casing Design Theory and Practice (1995) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Davis.Aquino

The number 9 :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Best regards

----------


## brunomogo

Thank you!!! This collection is amazing!!! I was looking for some of this books since a long time ago!!! Azad, I don't have words to describe my emotion!!!

----------


## karakurt2

*Davis.Aquino*, this file has been removed from the server.

----------


## ahmedm

26. Mader - Hydraulic proppant fracturing and gravel packing (1989)
45. Barker - Thermal Modeling of Petroleum Generation: Theory and Application (1996)

if ant of you has the two books please share

thanks in advance

----------


## g.prakhar

9 - Magara - Compaction and Fluid Migration Practical Petroleum Geology (1978)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## djalminha8

gracias por los aportes...visiten este blog, esta muy completo en espa&#241;ol e ingles



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Developments in Petroleum Science

----------


## E.omara

could you please share the book NO 9*(15a. Serra - Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation - 1. The Acquisition of Logging Data (1984)*) on another site because the file has expired.

----------


## gusgon

18a - Production and Transport of Oil and Gas - A - Flow Mechanics and Production - A. Szilas (Elsevier, 1985)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

Thanks gusgon!

Regards
Azad

----------


## gusgon

Thanks to you my friend

----------


## m2009

Well, does anybody find this one:
15b. Serra - Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation - 2. The Interpretation of Logging Data (1986)
I NEED IT TOO,
PLEASE UPLOAD IT.

----------


## ALFRE01

Pleasu upload again 18a - Production and Transport of Oil and Gas - A - Flow Mechanics and Production - A. Szilas beacuse the link has expired.
Thanks

----------


## YYuan

thank you for your great contribition, and i think many of us will learn a lot from these classcial books.

----------


## DAH7542

For those who need SERRA - Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation - The Acquisition of Logging Data:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy !!!

----------


## paolomaldini

PLEASE I NEED:
WELL logging and reservoir evaluation  -  Oberto Serra, Luciana Serra  2007

----------


## boomerangbomb99

thank all

----------


## yaser50

Thanks

----------


## fcalveteg

Please, post this titles:
03. Production and Transport of Oil and Gas.
11. Drilling and Drilling Fluids.
15b.Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation: II.The Interpretation of Logging Data.
18a.Production and Transport of Oil & Gas:  I.Flow mechanics and Production.  
23. Fundamentals of Gas Reservoir Engineering.
26. Hydraulic Proppant Fracturing and Gravel Packing.
28. Well Cementing.


31. Microbial Enhancement of Oil Recovery - Recent Advances.
32. Structural and Tectonic Modelling and its Application to Petroleum Geology.
45. Thermal Modeling of Petroleum Generation: Theory and Applications.See More: Developments in Petroleum Science

----------


## DAH7542

" 35. VerWeij - Hydrocarbon Migration System Analysis " = File expired again on ifile.it  .... please upload it here: 4shared.com.....

I found these two links:

2. Fertl - Abnormal Formation Pressures (1976)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3. Szilas - Production and Transport of Oil and Gas (1975)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## boomerangbomb99

thanks so much

----------


## the rock

thanks a lot

----------


## reservoir_engineer

very nice and interesting package,
regards,

----------


## dquento

has anyone got "Streamline Simulation: Theory and Practice by Datta-Gupta and Michael J. King" to share?
thx

----------


## vastaguen

> Good evening Azad, nice collection and thanks very much for share it.
> I'm not quite sure but I believe I can get *"15b. Serra - Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation - 2. The Interpretation of Logging Data (1986)"*, let me check tomorrow at work, if so let me know how to send it back to you.
> One little open question, since a long time ago I'm trying to find *"Properties of reservoir rocks: core analysis, by Robert P. Monicard"* if ANYBODY can help me finding that book I will be sincerously gratefull.
> 
> With kind regards.
> tupac



Dear friends, finally I found this wanted book Properties of Reservoir Rocks-R.P. Monicard. I hope It will be usefull for all of us.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hi Tupac, please upload 15b. Serra - Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation - 2. The Interpretation of Logging Data (1986) in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and post the link or send me a private message with the link and I will post it here.

Kind Regards
Vastaguen

----------


## Azad

*23. Hagoort - Fundementals of Gas Reservoir Engineering*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*9. Magara -  Compaction and Fluid Migration*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ginozky

many thanks azad great books collection
please anyone upload book # 26 hydraulic proppants and gravel  packing 
regards from south america

----------


## ginozky

tracers in the oil fields here is the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

*54. Falcone - Multiphase Flow Metering Principles & Applications*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ginozky

please dear friend azad upload book # 26 hydraulic proppants and gravel packing and studies in abnormal pressure please please
regards

----------


## Azad

ginozky - I don't have Book No. 26.



DAH7542 - the linl provided by you for book No. 3 is for book 18b. not 3.

Regards
AzadSee More: Developments in Petroleum Science

----------


## ginozky

ok dear friend azad great job for share this books
regards and best wishes

----------


## redrockred

Could someone please find 45 Thermal Modeling of Petroleum Generation: Theory and Applications
Millions of thanks

----------


## redrockred

Thanks for these classic books. Is there any possibility to post 
"Vol. 45,  Barker - Thermal Modeling of Petroleum Generation: Theory and Application (1996)"

----------


## sattarshnait

Many thanks for you Azad, ans redflower for this collection

----------


## matthewbig

Please check the links, some of them (e.g. the first 3) are dead.

BR,
MatthewBIG

----------


## Azad

Pressure Transient Formation and Well Testing: Convolution, Deconvolution and Nonlinear Estimation (Developments in Petroleum Science, Volume 57) 
By Fikri J. Kuchuk, Mustafa Onur, Florian Hollaender
Publisher: El.se.vier Sci.en.ce 2010 
ISBN: 0444529535



This reference presents a comprehensive description of flow through porous media and solutions to pressure diffusion problems in homogenous, layered, and heterogeneous reservoirs. It covers the fundamentals of interpretation techniques for formation tester pressure gradients, and pretests, multiprobe and packer pressure transient tests, including derivative, convolution, and pressure-rate and pressure-pressure deconvolution. Emphasis is placed on the maximum likelihood method that enables one to estimate error variances in pressure data along with the unknown formation parameters. 

Serves as a training manual for geologists, petrophysicists, and reservoir engineers on formation and pressure transient testing

Offers interpretation techniques for immediate application in the field

Provides detailed coverage of pretests, multiprobe and packer pressure transient tests, including derivative, convolution, and pressure-rate and pressure-pressure deconvolution

Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] sonic.com/file/1028732404
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vastaguen

Thank you so much Azad. It really helpful to me.

----------


## Bonda

Thanks Azad. very Useful book

----------


## sami22

thanks very much

----------


## pranesh.patel

respected Azad,
many links are not working , if possible could u check out ???

----------


## Azad

Please state which ones are not working and I will try to update over the coming weeks as I am currently very busy.

Regards
Azad

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks azad

See More: Developments in Petroleum Science

----------


## fattahmine

many thaankxx

----------


## olevin

Yes I have IP4, Techlog, CMG, PETREL, Eclipse, GF4.5, RMS2011, petromod, Geolog and ... all latest version
Email: olevinsofts@gmail.com

----------


## Luis_Santiba&#241;ez

thanks, this is a great aid for me  :Smile:

----------


## Nickev

Many thanks!

I'm still in interest with "Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation2. The Interpretation of Logging Data"/ Does it exist at all?

----------


## Azad

Developments in Petroleum Science

1. Collins - Geochemistry of Oilfield Waters (1975)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2. Fertl - Abnormal Formation Pressures (1976)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3. Szilas - Production and Transport of Oil and Gas (1975)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4. Conybeare - Geomorphology of Oil and Gas Fields in Sandstone Bodies (1976)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5. Yen - Oil Shale (1976)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6. Peaceman - Fundamentals of Numerical Reservoir Simulation (1977)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

7. Chilingarian - Bitumens, Asphalts and Tar Sands (1978)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

8.Dake - Fundamentals of Reservoir Engineering (1991)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

9. Magara - Compaction and Fluid Migration Practical Petroleum Geology (1978)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

10. Silvia - Deconvolution of geophysical time series in the exploration for oil & natural gas (1979)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

12. Van Golf-Racht - Fundamentals of fractured reservoir engineering (1982)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

13. Fayers - Enhanced Oil Recovery (1981)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

14. Fruend - Paraffin Products - Properties, Technologies, Applications (1982)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

15a. Serra - Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation - 1. The Acquisition of Logging Data (1984)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

16. Chapman - Petroleum Geology (1983)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

17a. Donaldson - Enhanced Oil Recovew, I - Fundamentals and Analyses (1985)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

17b. Donaldson - Enhanced Oil Recovew, I - Processes and Operations (1989)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

18b. Szilas - Production and Transport of Oil and Gas - - Gathering and Transportation (1986)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

19a. Chilingarian - Surface Operations in Petroleum Production, I (1986)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

19b. Chilingarian - Surface Operations in Petroleum Production, II(1989
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

20. Dikkers - Geology in Petroleum Production - A primer in production geology (1985)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

21. Ramirez - Application of Optimal Control Theory to Enhanced Oil Recovery (1987)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

22. Donaldson - Microbial enhanced oil recovery (1989)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

23. Hagoort - Fundamentals of Gas Reservoir Engineering (1988
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

24. Littmann - Polymer Flooding (1988)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

25. Baibakov - Thermal methods of petroleum production (1989)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

27. Da Prat - Well test analysis for fractured reservoir evaluation (1990)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

28. Nelson - Well Cementing (1990)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

29. Zimmerman - Compressibility of Sandstones (1991)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

30. Chilingarian - Carbonate reservoir characterization: a geologicengineering analysis, part I (1992)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

32. Bobok - Fluid Mechanics for Petroleum Engineers (1993)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

33. Fjaer - Petroleum related rock mechanics (1993)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

34. Economides - A practical companion to reservoir stimulation (1992)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

35. Verweij - Hydrocarbon migration systems analysis (1993)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

36. Dake - The Practice of Reservoir Engineering (2001)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

37. Somerton - Thermal properties and temperature-related behavior of rock/fluid systems (1992)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

38. Fertl - Studies in abnormal pressures (1994)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

39. Premuzic - Microbial enhancement of oil recovery (1993)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

40b. Yen - Asphaltenes and Asphalts 2 (2000)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

41. Chilingarian - Subsidence due to Fluid Withdrawal (1995)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

42. Rahman - Casing Design Theory and Practice (1995)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

43. Zemel - Tracers in the Oil Field (1995)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

44. Chilingarian - Carbonate Reservior Characterization: A Geologic - Engineering Analysis (1996)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

46. Jahn - Hydrocarbon Exploration & Production (1998)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

47. Danesh - PVT and Phase Behaviour Of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids (1998)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

48. Kutasov - Applied Geothermics for Petroleum Engineers (1999)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

49. Fanchi - Integrated Flow Modeling (2000)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

50. Chilingarian - Origin and Prediction of Abnormal Formation Pressures (2002)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

51. Nikaravesh - Soft Computing and Intelligent Data Analysis in Oil Exploration  (2003)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

52. Chilingarian - Geology and Geochemistry of Oil and Gas (2005)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

53. Fjaer - Petroleum Related Rock Mechanics , 2nd Ed (2008)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

54. Falcone - Multiphase Flow Metering - Principles and Applications (2009)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

55. Jahn - Hydrocarbon Exploration & Production (2008)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

56 - Bellarby - Well Completion Design (2009)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

57 -  Kuchuk - Pressure Transient Formation & Well Testing (2010)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Anyone have or have links to the Following ?

11. Chilingarian - Drilling & Drilling Fluids (1981)
15b. Serra - Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation - 2. The Interpretation of Logging Data (1986)
18a. Szilas - Production and Transport of Oil and Gas - Flow mechanics and production (1985)
26. Mader - Hydraulic proppant fracturing and gravel packing (1989)
31. Donaldson - Microbial enhancement of oil recovery (1991) ???
40a. Yen - Asphaltenes and Asphalts, 1 (1994)
45. Barker - Thermal Modeling of Petroleum Generation: Theory and Application (1996)

Regards
Azad

----------


## Marty Thompson

Thanks Azad,

The link for ...

36. Dake - The Practice of Reservoir Engineering (2001)

is a link for #35

----------


## Azad

Marty,

Link for 36. updated!

Regards
Azad

----------


## bendorf

Thanks Azad
Good work

----------


## dd2112

I could not download Pressure Transient Formation and Well Testing, Volume 57: Convolution, Deconvolution and Nonlinear Estimation.

Can you please upload it?

Thanks

----------


## OBond

Please, somebody, do scan the old good *15b*!

----------


## swpuxiaofan

thanks everybody, these books help me a lot!

----------


## msebto

Hi.
I need two books as follows:
1-Well Logging and Geology 
Oberto Serra (Author), Lorenzo Serra (Author) 
2-Well Logging: Data Acquisition and Applications


Oberto Serra (Author), Lorenzo Serra (Author) 
Regards!See More: Developments in Petroleum Science

----------


## sirius_lot

Dear Azad,
I think the links have been removed.
Pls re-upload, preferably on 4shared.com or mediafire.com
Pls reply

----------


## Azad

Have a look on page 6 - 4shared links already posted!

----------


## Georgiu

Hi everybody!

this seems a good theread, but all the kinks are dead.
Can someone refresh the links please?

----------


## xsterquex

Hi,

All links are dead.

Thanks.

----------


## karakurt2

Surface Operations in Petroleum Production, II (Developments in Petroleum Science 19b) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fanya

there seems to be something wrong with the links. It requires me to give my phone number in order to get the "PIN" required to download the files....

----------


## wicaksono.wicaksono

Azad,

I think the link are not working anymore, even in 4shared. Could you please re-upload again.

Thanks.

----------


## Azad

My accounts have been closed due to complaints and I am no longer able to post on any of the major sites!

Azad

----------


## wicaksono.wicaksono

Well, ok then.

Btw, do you able to share the file (if you have) directly to me to wicakpetro@gmail.com. If you able, i will give you the list of file that i need.

Thank you.

----------


## wicaksono.wicaksono

Well, ok then.

Btw, do you able to share the file (if you have) directly to me to wicakpetro@gmail.com. If you able, i will give you the list of file that i need.

Thank you.

----------


## wicaksono.wicaksono

Azad,

Could you shared via my email for the book that i need?

Thanks.

----------


## wicaksono.wicaksono

Dear community friends,

If some of you have a pdf of listed books below, could you share to me in wicakpetro@gmail.com. Thank you very much.

3. Szilas - Production and Transport of Oil and Gas (1975)


28. Nelson - Well Cementing (1990)
38. Fertl - Studies in abnormal pressures (1994)See More: Developments in Petroleum Science

----------


## Ulziisaikhan Olonbayar

5. Yen - Oil Shale (1976)
Link has died 4shared also. Could you replace it?

----------


## Erick1989

the links are broken  :Frown:

----------


## kochichiro

Yen - Oil Shale (1976) - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kochichiro

Nelson - Well Cementing (1990) - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Fertl - Studies in abnormal pressures (1994) - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitkannojia

none of the link is working kindly provide updated link thanks for great thinking but kindly make available for everyone.

----------


## Azad

The original links do not work. Appeal to others - please post live links :

41. Subsidence due to Fluid Withdrawal (Developments in Petroleum Science)
Author(s):  E.C. Donaldson, G.V. Chilingarian and T.F. Yen,  
Publisher:  Elsevier Science  
Date:  1995-04-12
ISBN10:  0444818200    
ISBN13:  9780444818201

Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ginozky

kayfa haluk muhandis 

This link works perfectly

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## gilani

Thanks..

----------


## Azad

Developments in Petroleum Science

1. Collins - Geochemistry of Oilfield Waters (1975)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2. Fertl - Abnormal Formation Pressures (1976)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3. Szilas - Production and Transport of Oil and Gas (1975)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4. Conybeare - Geomorphology of Oil and Gas Fields in Sandstone Bodies (1976)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5. Yen - Oil Shale (1976)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6. Peaceman - Fundamentals of Numerical Reservoir Simulation (1977)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

7. Chilingarian - Bitumens, Asphalts and Tar Sands (1978)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

8.Dake - Fundamentals of Reservoir Engineering (1991)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

9. Magara - Compaction and Fluid Migration Practical Petroleum Geology (1978)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

10. Silvia - Deconvolution of geophysical time series in the exploration for oil & natural gas (1979)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

12. Van Golf-Racht - Fundamentals of fractured reservoir engineering (1982)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

13. Fayers - Enhanced Oil Recovery (1981)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

14. Fruend - Paraffin Products - Properties, Technologies, Applications (1982)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

15a. Serra - Fundamentals of Well-Log Interpretation - 1. The Acquisition of Logging Data (1984)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

16. Chapman - Petroleum Geology (1983)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

17a. Donaldson - Enhanced Oil Recovew, I - Fundamentals and Analyses (1985)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

17b. Donaldson - Enhanced Oil Recovew, I - Processes and Operations (1989)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

18b. Szilas - Production and Transport of Oil and Gas - - Gathering and Transportation (1986)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

19a. Chilingarian - Surface Operations in Petroleum Production, I (1986)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

19b. Chilingarian - Surface Operations in Petroleum Production, II(1989
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

20. Dikkers - Geology in Petroleum Production - A primer in production geology (1985)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

21. Ramirez - Application of Optimal Control Theory to Enhanced Oil Recovery (1987)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

22. Donaldson - Microbial enhanced oil recovery (1989)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

23. Hagoort - Fundamentals of Gas Reservoir Engineering (1988
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

24. Littmann - Polymer Flooding (1988)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

25. Baibakov - Thermal methods of petroleum production (1989)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

27. Da Prat - Well test analysis for fractured reservoir evaluation (1990)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

28. Nelson - Well Cementing (1990)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

29. Zimmerman - Compressibility of Sandstones (1991)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

30. Chilingarian - Carbonate reservoir characterization: a geologicengineering analysis, part I (1992)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

32. Bobok - Fluid Mechanics for Petroleum Engineers (1993)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

33. Fjaer - Petroleum related rock mechanics (1993)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

34. Economides - A practical companion to reservoir stimulation (1992)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

35. Verweij - Hydrocarbon migration systems analysis (1993)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

36. Dake - The Practice of Reservoir Engineering (2001)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

37. Somerton - Thermal properties and temperature-related behavior of rock/fluid systems (1992)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

38. Fertl - Studies in abnormal pressures (1994)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

39. Premuzic - Microbial enhancement of oil recovery (1993)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

53. Fjaer - Petroleum Related Rock Mechanics , 2nd Ed (2008)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

55. Jahn - Hydrocarbon Exploration & Production (2008)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

8.Dake - Fundamentals of Reservoir Engineering (1991)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


53. Fjaer - Petroleum Related Rock Mechanics , 2nd Ed (2008)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


55. Jahn - Hydrocarbon Exploration & Production (2008)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

Links updated in Original Post

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com



Cheers.See More: Developments in Petroleum Science

----------


## swpuxiaofan

thank you so much!

----------


## ersendan

> Hi friends
> Hope everything goes well with you
> I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
> if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.
> 
> My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com
> 
> Cheers.



SLB, if you have it so pls share it with others, upload it somewhere and make other people happy. I know your answer is that you want to exchange, but this is the same answer as if you say you need money for that))). Man, this site is for sharing, just share it and dont tease people! 
Dear swpuxiaofan - please dont be excited and dont thank him in advance, he will not share anything for free..

----------


## nico_vw

20. Geology in petroleum production - Dikkers

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SLB

> SLB, if you have it so pls share it with others, upload it somewhere and make other people happy. I know your answer is that you want to exchange, but this is the same answer as if you say you need money for that))). Man, this site is for sharing, just share it and dont tease people! 
> Dear swpuxiaofan - please dont be excited and dont thank him in advance, he will not share anything for free..



Contact me and tell there who you are, I will show you how you can get just free

----------


## SLB

> SLB, if you have it so pls share it with others, upload it somewhere and make other people happy. I know your answer is that you want to exchange, but this is the same answer as if you say you need money for that))). Man, this site is for sharing, just share it and dont tease people! 
> Dear swpuxiaofan - please dont be excited and dont thank him in advance, he will not share anything for free..



Contact me and tell there who you are, I will show you how you can get just free

----------


## vastaguen

> kayfa haluk muhandis 
> 
> This link works perfectly
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear ginozky,
Can you give us the pass of the pdf??

----------


## ginozky

sure my buddy vastaguen the password is:

41

the book's number

so that is all

kindest regards

----------


## ginozky

sure my buddy vastaguen the password is:

41

the book's number

so that is all

kindest regards

----------


## Azad

46. Jahn - Hydrocarbon Exploration and Production
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Hoangvn

Hi Azad,

the link #13 "Enhanced oil recovery", #17a, #17b are not working anymore, even in 4shared. Could you please re-upload again in 4shared, or mediafire

Thanks+++

----------


## hafizi

do you have this paper, "Factors Influencing Polyacrylamide Adsorption in Porous Media and Their Effect on Flow Behavior" ? 
by  I. Lakatos,J. Lakatos-Szab&#243;,J. T&#243;th 

 which in book entitled, "surface phenomena in enhanced oil recovery".  Editors:   Dinesh O. Shah

----------


## riren

Dear my friends,



Find desperately for "Multiphase Production: Pipeline Transport, Pumping and Metering" by Jean Falcimaigne and Sandrine Decarre. Would highly appreciate to have someone willing to share this ebook.

Thanks.See More: Developments in Petroleum Science

----------


## riren

Dear my friends,

Thank you so much for great sharing on this forum.

Find desperately for "Multiphase Production: Pipeline Transport, Pumping and Metering" by Jean Falcimaigne and Sandrine Decarre. Would highly appreciate to have someone willing to share this ebook.

Thanks.

----------


## jisaav

> Dear my friends,
> 
> Thank you so much for great sharing on this forum.
> 
> Find desperately for "Multiphase Production: Pipeline Transport, Pumping and Metering" by Jean Falcimaigne and Sandrine Decarre. Would highly appreciate to have someone willing to share this ebook.
> 
> Thanks.





here is a link you may use 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jisaav

> Dear my friends,
> 
> Thank you so much for great sharing on this forum.
> 
> Find desperately for "Multiphase Production: Pipeline Transport, Pumping and Metering" by Jean Falcimaigne and Sandrine Decarre. Would highly appreciate to have someone willing to share this ebook.
> 
> Thanks.





here is a link you may use 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mabe97

Thank you very much for your contribution* but there are some links that you can not get

----------

